# What's the ideal cobia reel?



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

What would be the ideal cobia reel for a custom wide ring 10 foot cobia rod? I just got it but i am not quite sure on what reel to get for it yet.


----------



## clubhunter (Aug 9, 2008)

van staal vs250or Penn 706z


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Van Staal 250


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

van staal 250 or penn 706


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally recommend the 706z. They are getting a little hard to find, but you can still get three of them for the price of one van staal.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the one with the fish on the end


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

why do you consider the 706 better? the 750 is a good reel and there are a lot of other reels on the market that can be bought new that will do just as good as a older used reel. whats so specila about the 706's ?


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Van staal 250. you will never buy any other reel.


----------



## baker (Mar 13, 2009)

> *tideline_two (3/14/2009)*why do you consider the 706 better? the 750 is a good reel and there are a lot of other reels on the market that can be bought new that will do just as good as a older used reel. whats so specila about the 706's ?




I've kind of always wondered the same thing, then I bought a couple of 706's. They have yet to have any problems. ON the other hand, I have a reel graveyard of 750's. I still like the 750's, just like my 706z's better.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Tibor Riptide. 

Why use anything else?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

because of Able


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dblhlr (3/14/2009)*because of Able


*I have a bunch of Abel's, but never used or even seen an Able. Are they good reels? I would love to see one, if it is a high quality reel. *


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

huh, ?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Steve named the reel after his and Gina's last name. It's Abel. 

Steve builds a great product and the Abel reel is a great reel, but it can't run with any reel with the Tibor name on it. Plain and simple.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think hes going to put a fly reel on a 10ft ling rod..Like the other guys said Staal 250 and if you dont like the manual then they make ones with bails!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *tideline_two (3/14/2009)*why do you consider the 706 better? the 750 is a good reel and there are a lot of other reels on the market that can be bought new that will do just as good as a older used reel. whats so specila about the 706's ?




Really. 8500ss, 706, vs, stella.................I've got and fish my Stella, but a Baitrunner is the best cobia reel for live baiting ever. I


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

You can't beat a 706z. Lot's of line capacity and a great drag. Also with the manual you don't have to worry about the bail closing on your cast.


----------

